
Twittjr, or using a PC-Jr to browse twitter - vorador
http://grantovich.net/projects/twittjr/
======
zandorg
An Amiga 500 is barely faster and has not much more memory than a PC-Jr, but
we don't "parody" the 500 like this article appears to parody the Jr. The 500
could connect to an ISP over a 56k modem and even had a reasonable browser.

~~~
rcoder
Even the base-model Amiga had almost double the CPU speed of the IBM (7 MHz
vs. 5), four times the RAM (512 KB vs. 128 KB), and a full 32-bit processor
(albeit with a 24-bit address space). The Amiga was also released four years
later than the PCjr. That's an entire generation in personal computer
hardware.

Regardless, I'm not sure where you picked up a sense of "parody" from the
original article. I see an almost touching devotion to make something useful
out of a dead, useless platform. It's ridiculous, silly, and probably a waste
of time, but it made me smile anyway, and brought back memories of all the
time I spend playing with my own PCjr in my parents' basement 20 years ago.

~~~
zandorg
I guess it's because it requires various bits of hard-to-get hardware and uses
a separate modern PC as a kind of IMP (Interface Message Processor - in other
words, an Internet router).
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interface_Message_Processor>

But if this had been a C64 (I had a C64 once and never had a PC Jr) I guess I
would have been kinder. ;-)

~~~
spc476
Technically, the other PC isn't even needed, as you can get a TCP/IP stack for
the PCjr: <http://www.brutman.com/mTCP/> (and at one point, you could even
telnet to this guy's PCjr, although that was for testing purposes).

------
brc
I had an ever rarer beast : the IBM jx. I'm sure it went to the tip at some
point, but that would have been cool to put something on. It even had two 720k
3.5inch disks plus an infrared keyboard. The thing was so heavy I swear the
case was made from pig iron.

------
comatose_kid
I love it - how appropriate to use the PCjr (with it's awful chicklet
keyboard) as a terminal for a mode of communication limited to 140 characters
:)

